# Pair separation



## Ganesh1820 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,
My cockatiel pair just hatched their 1st clutch. What should I do to stop them breeding again.
Cause my last pair started mating and laying egg, while their chicks were 3 weeks old, due to which the female was egg bound and died  .. I don't want this to happen again.


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

I would separate them for a bit. She will continue to lay eggs if she is with him and possibly without. If she does lay eggs when you separate them it will be unfertilized and leave them with her to sit on. That will discourage more egg laying. Good luck!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

If they currently have a clutch and are caring for them right now I wouldn't recommend separating them, the work load would be to much for one of them only depending on how many chicks they have and it may cause them to abandon the babies.
Usually a way to try and stop them double clutching is to start them on long nights treatment, I'm not sure if you are already doing that though. How old is your pair? I'm not sure but I think they have more chance of getting egg bound if they start laying while to young, make sure you keep up on her calcium to just in case.

Also I'm really sorry about your last female


----------



## Ganesh1820 (Jul 5, 2014)

i have seperated them, once the chicks are 4 weeks old. Father takes good care of all the 3 chicks no issue in that. But now there is new problem. I have put the female with my 1year old male they started mating immediatly.
I noticed it only after 3 days and seperated the male. Its been 4 days since i seperated the male, till now she didnt lay egg. Hope she get atleast 2 month rest.


----------

